# Sliding door handle replacement



## Pedr Ap Ioan (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi I'm new on here and need some help with a repair I am trying to carry out on my 2003/4 Renault Master. She is not a motor-home but a panel van that I use to transport my dogs in cages mounted on racks. I have posted the question on a Renault forum, without any luck, and a member of that site recommended that I post my question here


As a newbie I am again not really sure where to post the question on this site so I apologise if this is not the correct catogori.


How do I remove and replace the side sliding door handle on my 2003 Renault Master, I have got as far as removing the door trim. but still struggling to get full access to the handle mechanism to remove the handle so I'm stuck ! Hoping that someone can help :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm just giving your post a wee bump here pedr.


----------

